# What you think of this guy's sled?



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't watch many videos because of bandwidth limitations. Just looking at the photo:
Feature packed, some expensive hardware. I like the length stop can be set beyond the sides, and looks like it can be used on either side.

I'd like the clamp tracks to be closer to the blade, and more clamp tracks further from the blade.

What do you think?


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I like the idea of a slippery surface underneath the sled.

I don't like the replaceable inserts. I've never had good results with that concept. They are hard to keep flat.

I am starting to dislike sliding stops. They slip or deflect easily, and it is easy enough to set a stop block in place with a clamp. Those never move on me.

I generally think it's over-complicated. I think it would be finnicky to keep flat and square.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I like the idea of a ZCI. When I need a fresh ZCI I just screw on some 1/4” MDF, same with fence.

For many years I did the clamp and block routine, but having a micro adjustable stop is nice. I got the KatzMoses and like it, extremely solid, come off easy, but I don’t like the fact it doesn’t flip up.

Ive thought about using melamine, but ply is slick enough if finished and waxed. You don’t want a sled too slippery!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

There have been a lot of fancy designs out there. I think if your dedicated to the shop it's worth while, if not it just needs to be functional..

It's perdy


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

He has done a nice job on it, well made, and it works for him so what more could a guy want.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would rather spend my time on a project rather than a sled. Looks like a lot of hours.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I would rather spend my time on a project rather than a sled. Looks like a lot of hours.


That's because there's a living and a hobby. Chasing the money is the living,having fun is the hobby.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> Ive thought about using melamine, but ply is slick enough if finished and waxed. You don’t want a sled too slippery!


If the saw top is well waxed isn't bare birch ply slick enough?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Melamine and laminate are good products.plywood wouldn't be a choice if the others exist in the shop


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> If the saw top is well waxed isn't bare birch ply slick enough?


Mine isn't as smooth as I'd like. I keep meaning to brush some shellac on the bottom, but I've already waxed it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> That's because there's a living and a hobby. Chasing the money is the living,having fun is the hobby.


It's just me. I don't have the patience to spend a lot of time making tools to do projects. If I can't buy the tool I make some jury rig jig to do something and then dispose of it.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve Neul said:


> It's just me. I don't have the patience to spend a lot of time making tools to do projects. If I can't buy the tool I make some jury rig jig to do something and then dispose of it.


I'm a medium on that scale, I have a really hard time making myself make much needed shop drawers to stay organized. But a good basic crosscut sled doesn't take too long to make and it sure is nice to have one ready to go.

I have one for my DeWalt jobsite and need to make a 2nd for my contractor, kind of indecisive about the features etc.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It's just me. I don't have the patience to spend a lot of time making tools to do projects. If I can't buy the tool I make some jury rig jig to do something and then dispose of it.


I felt the same in business. Money first, but I'm feeling a bit different these days at thing like this being investments..


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

Edit: Nevermind, I misunderstood.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

I just watched the video, I like his design and process. But for my soon-to-be-made 2nd crosscut sled I'm going to keep it relatively basic, if in the future I need something fancy I'll make another. One of the nice things about sleds is you can pick the features you want, you don't have to exactly follow the entire design.

Interesting to see European tools and products used. The Juuma T track clamps he used are on the expensive side, and I think I'd rather use common T track hold downs anyway. MicroJig MatchFit clamps don't work with T track. The Milescraft clamps might not be the same quality but they should be ok for a fraction of the cost.




__





Clamps for T-Tracks | FINE TOOLS


These Clamps for T-Tracks are especially useful for securing work pieces to benches with T-Tracks. They fit with INCRA T-Tracks as well as with metric Aweso T-Tracks. They also work with a variety of T-Tracks from different manufacturers.



www.fine-tools.com












Milescraft 4021 TrackClamps - Universal T-Track Hold Down Clamps (2 pack) - - Amazon.com


Milescraft 4021 TrackClamps - Universal T-Track Hold Down Clamps (2 pack) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





His jobsite saw seems to be a DeWalt but with a nicer fence and miter tracks than mine. That's ok, when I need a nicer fence and tracks I use my SS lol.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I think if your young and serious about woodworking as a hobby one should invest in such shop jigs. Many like me probably won't get enough value out of it at this time.

Think about it this way... if you went to woodworkers auction you would most likely bid on a well made than a throwaway that will only get a few penny's on the hardware if any..


----------



## swp (Dec 17, 2021)

Um... some guy had too much time on his hands.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

swp said:


> Um... some guy had too much time on his hands.


I got him on Youtube lol


----------

